# How to open and edit a .dotx file in Office 2003



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a .dotx file which I can open and edit fine in Office 2007. I then try to edit it in Office 2003. Obviously since it uses a new file format, by default, 2003 can't open it. I tried installing the Microsoft Office compatibility pack, but the .dotx file extension is still not readable.

I then go back to the computer that has Office 2007 on it and save two different versions of the files, one in a .dot format, and a .rtf format. They both can be opened and are editable in 2007. When I go to the other computer where it has 2003, it can open both files, but I can't edit them.

Is there any other way I can get this .dotx file to be able to open in 2003 and make it editable?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Does your 2007 version have the option Save As> 97-2003 compatible?


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I did try that and it defaults to a .doc file, but I get the same result.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

If you use the save as option you will have the ability to select the .doc format and not have the need to change the default.

Also in the Office Button at the top left you see an option for Prepare|Run Compatibility Check and it will help to determine what is in the file that could cause conflicts in earlier versions and you can change them if needed.


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Could you please confirm if you are trying to open a "dotx" file or "docx" file?

Dotx is the Normal template and is the default template that is opened when users open Word. It's an "XML-based Word document ".

You cal also try the converter from the below link.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dotxtodocxconv/

Check if it helps..


----------



## wat12 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Dotx to DocX file*

DocX is default format to save documents in Office 2007 and above. While DotX is default format for Office templates for word processing application. You can easily convert any DotX file into DocX format using free DotX to DocX converter software. After conversion you can open DotX file in any program that support opening of DocX files.

St Lucia family holiday


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

All the information that I've read regarding the compatibility pack indicates that it was NOT designed to work with the templates, only documents. I believe upgrading to 2007/2010 or using a third party tool are the only viable options.

Although I haven't tried specifically with document templates, I know that openoffice works well with word documents and it does have some template functionality...and it's free.


----------

